# Road debris!



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

So the other night I was on the busy 10 freeway, and I ran over what I thought was something small enough to be a hubcap, thinking my chasis would clear it and to avoid swerving into another lane, I went right over it, unfortunately to a crunching sound result. Is there any shot of doing damage to any components beneath the Z, ie - the manual tranny? I am nervous that by running over the object I could have accidentally jarred something loose or damaged something, how good is the protection underneath the 350 to avoid damaging vital components?


----------



## socalzbone (May 28, 2004)

Anyone? I know its hard to guess what could have happened, and that I should prob. just keep driving until I notice something, and maybe take a look myself next time my mechanic has it up on the lift, but I wanted to know if you thought something could have been jarred or disrupted?


----------

